# [Meet up] Zion National Park, Fall 2005



## photogoddess (Jan 13, 2005)

Well, what do you guys think about heading out on another TPF trip to Zion?


----------



## Chase (Jan 13, 2005)

Not sure what my situation will be by then, but I would definitely try to be there! If you guys go on the narrows hike without me, I'm going to be PISSED!!


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm all over this trip. Especially with the Narrows Hike to look forward to.  Hopefully I will be able to get away then but I think if we plan well, we might just be able to do it.  I'm hiking with Chase though. Last time Voodoocat ran downstream and left us. :lmao: That trip Freakin ROCKED!


----------



## terri (Jan 14, 2005)

RAN downstream....?   In those rocks?   Idiot is lucky he didn't wrench an ankle.     

Me, I do the cling-to-the-walking-stick method.    :goodvibe:    I will SO be in on this one, assuming my situation stays the same and I'll have vacation time built up.   

Now we must start kicking around things like:  what does "fall" mean, exactly?   September?  October?    Things start getting iffy out there in late October, but early October would still be fab.     

I need to check my festival schedule, too.   If I shout out dates that will NOT work for me this early in the game, would the trip organizers be so kind as to take that into consideration????    :blulsh2:    pleeeeeaze???


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 14, 2005)

i dont think i will be able to attend.

im using up all my time for the JT trip.



md


----------



## voodoocat (Jan 14, 2005)

I didn't run down  

I'm for whenever the leaves are vivid.  The river should still be pretty low in the fall.. just chilly.


----------



## terri (Jan 14, 2005)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> I didn't run down
> 
> I'm for whenever the leaves are vivid.  The river should still be pretty low in the fall.. just chilly.



I was there the first week of November one time.   It was pretty spectacular.   I'd say mid-October on you'll see some good leaf action, it could start sooner depending on rainfall over the summer.  But yeah, it will be colder then in the river then, I assure you.     

The river's a blast when it's warm cause you don't care if you fall down; in the cold though, it's a fear!     

MATT - you don't think you'd even have a couple days vacation to spare in the fall???   You don't know what you're missing babe!!!!!!!!!    :cry:


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 14, 2005)

well, #1 i cant afford it. im going to JT by the good will and sheer kindness of someone else.


#2 i dont get much time, but i can always ask.

#3 petrified of flying. dont really want to do it much if i dont have to.


md


----------



## Corry (Jan 14, 2005)

I prolly won't make it either...I wish you guys would make a meetup closer to me...like in the midwest somewhere!!


----------



## terri (Jan 14, 2005)

Corry that is SUCH a cute avatar!!!!        I love it!  


You guys are breaking my heart here.....it's months away, circumstances change and all that....   (trying to introduce some excitement into this otherwise downer of a thread)


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 14, 2005)

If Matt can get the time off, _maybe_ his benefactor can help with airfare.   Unless my work situation changes drastically, I'm up for a return to Zion.

To all the people that have never been there.... Zion is one of the most beautiful places that I have ever seen. If there is any way for you to be there, I *highly* recommend it. (How's that for trying to help uplift this thread Terri?)


----------



## terri (Jan 14, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> If Matt can get the time off, _maybe_ his benefactor can help with airfare.   Unless my work situation changes drastically, I'm up for a return to Zion.
> 
> To all the people that have never been there.... Zion is one of the most beautiful places that I have ever seen. If there is any way for you to be there, I *highly* recommend it. (How's that for trying to help uplift this thread Terri?)



Excellent, actually, Tammy!     

Gosh, I emailed my husband and he's already stumping me for actual DATES!    :LOL:    Now he's crawling the web and looking at the images again and he's thinking what film, cameras, etc.    Goofy guy.   I think he's ready to get back out there, too!


----------



## terri (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, no one else seems to have jumped in here, which is a drag.   My hubby is totally into the idea and has gone so far as to peruse dates!  

His idea is to spend a couple days at Zion, then cruise over to Bryce Canyon and spend a couple days there, too!   We've been kicking that one around for years, actually.  

So...*we* are looking at dates around the first week or 2 into September.   He wants to get back into the Narrows and early to mid-September it should still be plenty warm enough for that.  There are still cabins available in both places, too, which has added appeal.   :thumbup:


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 18, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> ------My hubby is totally into the idea and has gone so far as to peruse dates!----


 
He not taking You


----------



## aggiezach (Jan 18, 2005)

Excuse my absolute lack of geographic information, but where exactly is Zion national park? 

Zach


----------



## voodoocat (Jan 18, 2005)

Southwest Utah.  Near St George and Bryce Canyon.


----------



## aggiezach (Jan 18, 2005)

Sweet! I won't know until next fall what my financial situation will be, but I will do my best to attend 

Zach


----------



## voodoocat (Jan 18, 2005)

My Zion Gallery!
http://redrockexposure.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=4


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 18, 2005)

A few good links for the outdoors

National Park system

Bureau of Land Management 

Forest Service 
http://www.fs.fed.us/


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 18, 2005)

Terri - That sounds like some good ideas. Zion Narrows & Bryce Canyon... doesn't get any better than that. :mrgreen:


----------



## wolfepakt (Jan 18, 2005)

Iffens yous guys make it , I will have to see if I can get there.  I live about 3 hrs from st. george, (but may be moving there in the next few months!)


----------



## terri (Jan 18, 2005)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> He not taking You




Funny guy, aren't ya?      He knows I'm still the best date he's ever had.   Plus, who else but another whacky photography would help him lug his photo gear down that river??? :razz: 

When we get reeeeally serious about reservations I'll be posting it in here... 

I can't wait to see Bryce!!!  Supposed to be amazing!


----------



## carlita (Feb 20, 2005)

i SHOULD be degreed by then. :razz:  but that's around the time i'm supposed to be heading out somewhere (not sure where yet!) for my biorecovery certification course.  so if i can scrape together the funds and it doesn't interfere with my course, i'm all over this!

...and very sad that matt's saying he can't go.


----------



## slow 2 snap (Feb 28, 2005)

It sounds like a lot of fun 
I hope I can make it.
But September is a long way off :roll: .


----------



## terri (Feb 28, 2005)

Well, we've not booked anything and those available cabins are probably gone by now.    It is hard to commit when you're not certain what's coming down the pipe, that's for sure.   

Dates are wide open for me except for the weekend of October 15th, I have an arts festival that weekend.


----------



## wolfepakt (Mar 14, 2005)

If you guys come I wll most definitely have to try to get with you!
I just accepted a job in Hurricane (about 15 miles from Zion)
I will just have to hope to have a better camera by then!
(Very possible seeing as I will be working for Wal-Mart and get an employee discount!)


----------



## wolfepakt (Apr 16, 2005)

OK it is official, I live in La Verkin (20 North of St. George!) Let me know if yall are coming! (Oh, and my schedule at work, I get off at Noonish on Fridays and go back Tues morning at 1)


----------



## stephiwoo (May 9, 2005)

its only a 14 hour drive from this part of Washington..sounds like a great time


----------

